# Dragon Stalkers OOC RECRUITMENT DONE



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 2, 2004)

This is the OOC thread for a D&D 3.5 game I'm planning to run. The game will be centered around the tracking and dealing with Dragons and other Draconic creatures. I'd like to stick to a max of 6 players.

*Setting:* Generic. The world is fairly well spread race wise, with mostly Humans though the other Core races are common, with Kingdoms and Empires spread throughout.
*Characters:* Characters will be created using a 32 Point Buy, and will start at 6th Level.
Race is fairly open, though I'd prefer it being kept to WotC material. Anything non-Core should be approved by me first.
Starting gold is normal for 6th level...and I probably have missed something but this is all I can think of at the moment.

*Players:*
Jarval
Creamsteak
WizWrm
Yangnome
Jaik
Uriel

*Alternates:*
Argent Silvermage
Greegan


----------



## Jarval (Feb 2, 2004)

Sounds like fun   Count me in.  I even voted for this over your Puppy-Kicking game, so the concept must really appeal to me...


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 2, 2004)

Alright, if you'll have me, I'll join in on this. I can't wait.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 2, 2004)

Would be glad to have you CS. That makes two PCs.


----------



## WizWrm (Feb 2, 2004)

Well, I voted for the other side, but it's filling up quickly, and I'm really feeling that I'd like to give this a try; plus, I've never actually fought a dragon in D&D 3e, anyway.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 2, 2004)

I know you have Draconomicon. I didn't order one for myself yet. Just asking for your advice: As it pertains to this game, would you recommend possibly reading some of this sourcebook? I'm sorta just looking for an excuse to lay the $15 it costs on amazon right now.

Also, do you have the Complete Warrior? Just asking since I'm thinking Hexblade or Bard.


----------



## yangnome (Feb 2, 2004)

OK, since the puppy campaign looks to be full, I'd like ot play here.


----------



## yangnome (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm thinking about a rogue/dragon stalker.  I might change my mind though if someone else has their heart set on it or if I find something more interesting now that I'm wrapping my mind around a PC.


----------



## Jaik (Feb 2, 2004)

If there's still room in this, I'd love to get in on it with a ranger with a serious mad on for dragons.


----------



## yangnome (Feb 2, 2004)

Will we be fighting and hopefully killing all kinds of dragons? only evil dragons? only good dragons?  This might influence character creation, or it might not


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 2, 2004)

CS: Draconomicon is DEFINALTLY worth it. Probably one of the best books I've seen in a long time. Its one of the big reasons I have the urge to run a Dragon oriented game. Also, I do have CW, and I'm fine with Hexblade.

Yangnome: The type of Dragon(s) fought will depend on the characters created. So, make the character YOU want to.

Everyone: Just thought about this, and I'll bring it up. Alignment. As long as you guys can stick together, I don't mind alignments that aren't all the same. Like I mentioned before, play the character you want, and the campaign will develop the way it develops.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 2, 2004)

You prefer PMs or Emails if I want to communicate ideas with you, but am witholding them from the general discussion for the game?

*Edit: (Tag Question)* Hit Points?


----------



## yangnome (Feb 2, 2004)

If you'd like, you are more than welcome to host the game on my site.  I can set you up with multiple forums, including hidden character management forums for DM and players.  I also have photo albums and blogs I can set up for player campaign summaries/player journals.  I also make GMs mods over all the forums in their game.  I have plenty of room on my site and my provider is very reliable.  I think Jarval can attest as he's been running a Buffy game there for some of us.  

Of course, I'm more than happy to play here also.  I would imagine that all the players would need ot agree to play there first anyway.  I just thought I would throw out the option to you.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 2, 2004)

CS: Either is fine, though I'll probably notice e-mail first.

Ah, ha! Knew I didn't think of something. For HP, let's go with 3/4 of the HD.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 2, 2004)

If there is space, I'd like to switch to this game.
AMG, if that's Ok, go ahead and give one of the alternates in the other game my spot.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 2, 2004)

ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I said i wanted to play in the other thread.


----------



## Greegan (Feb 2, 2004)

Is it still open?! I would like to join!!! Count me in!! Should we send you characters or post them here?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 2, 2004)

Uriel: Switching is fine. That puts us up to 6...so, Argent and Greegan, for now you guys are alternates. 

As with the other game, there's a possibility I'll bump this up to 8 PCs, but I'll need a bit to think about it.

IMPORTANT:

Rogue's Gallery is up. Please take all PC stats here


----------



## yangnome (Feb 2, 2004)

Looking further through the Draconomicon, I was thinking about playing a Ranger w/ the Dragon Stalker PrC, but I don't want to step all over Jaik.  I think the two could work together well (in fact, I think it would be interesting to have an entire party of dragon stalkers), but I wanted to check here first.  No need to upset someone before the game already begins.  If you'd prefer Jaik, I can run something completely different.


----------



## Jaik (Feb 2, 2004)

I had considered the Dragonstalker (happen to have the Draconomicon right here, matter of fact), but decided to go with something else once I read back through the thread and saw your specific request.  I'm thinking of either staying straight ranger (favored enemy bonus and spells) or going foe hunter.  I always thought foe hunter would be perfect for a campaign where you were aligned against a specific type of creature...and here it is!  I'll have to look it over tonight and decide, but Dragonstalker is all yours, Yangnome.

Oh yeah, a pair (or more) of rangers would be awesome, with flanking, tracking, and varied combat styles making for a devastating combo.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 2, 2004)

Character posted. I've attached the brief of the background (AMG has a more detailed idea). It's not intended for the other players.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 3, 2004)

Gods...ENWorld hasn't let me on in over a day...I'm gaving wthdrawls... :O

I already have a 6th Level 32 pt chaacter that I made for another game that I'd love to use.
Grey Elf Rogue1/Diviner5. shootinf for Arcane Trickster, so the next 2 levels (provided I survived) would be Rogue.
A sneaky Wizard can't be bad when hunting Dragons...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 3, 2004)

ENWorld is even crazier now...watch out with where you post. We are now in a Time Warp...you post could appear in the middle of a thread if the time's off.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 3, 2004)

Hmm, I was going to go with Ranger myself, but I think three might be over-egging the pudding a little.

"Well, the dragon wasn't a problem due to all our Favoured Enemy bonuses, but then we really ran into trouble with that tribe of goblins..."


----------



## WizWrm (Feb 4, 2004)

Hm, I'm thinking spellcaster right now, maybe sorcerer.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 4, 2004)

Making some adjustments to my character, dropping power attack in exchange for weapon focus. Also dropping the mithral buckler in exchange for something else (not sure what yet). Adjusting skill points a little as well.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 4, 2004)

Alrighty...just waiting on other characters. Looking good so far.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 5, 2004)

*Ankh-Morpork Guard:*  Is it alright if I use the Shaman class from _Oriental Adventures_ for my character?  Myself and Yangnome are working on linked character concepts, and the Shaman class fits my character concept rather well.


----------



## yangnome (Feb 5, 2004)

I should have my character in tomorrow or the next day at the latest, after Jarval and I have finished working things out.  If you have any questions about hte concept, feel free to hit me up on AIM (my username is yangnome), email (myusername@myusername.com) or on my website yangnome.com.  I have been having troubles accessing Enworld the past few days (as have others I believe), so it might take a bit longer to respond if you put a question here.


----------



## WizWrm (Feb 5, 2004)

AMG, do you have Savage Species? If so, will you allow the ghaele monster class?


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 5, 2004)

Maybe it would be wise to discuss general party makeup? We've got a shaman (healing), one or two spellcasters, an anticaster, and one or two ranger types.

Is this all correct?


----------



## yangnome (Feb 5, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Maybe it would be wise to discuss general party makeup? We've got a shaman (healing), one or two spellcasters, an anticaster, and one or two ranger types.
> 
> Is this all correct?



looks like it will eb provided the shaman gets approved.  I still inted to run the ranger/dragonstalker either way.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 5, 2004)

Shaman is fine with me. 

As for Savage Species...well, I don't really have a problem with it, but since the Ghaele's a 20 level class...I'd advise against it.


----------



## Jaik (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm planning on a straight ranger (7).  Out of curiosity, is anyone planning to play an elf?


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 5, 2004)

7? 7th level? Cause I think this is a 6th level game... if I'm wrong please do tell me...

What kinda elf? I think Uriel might be playing an elven diviner...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 5, 2004)

Jaik said:
			
		

> I'm planning on a straight ranger (7).  Out of curiosity, is anyone planning to play an elf?



 6th level Ranger sounds a bit better.


----------



## Jaik (Feb 5, 2004)

I saw 6, I read 6...Where did 7 come from? (goes about fixing numbers)


----------



## Uriel (Feb 6, 2004)

Jaik said:
			
		

> I saw 6, I read 6...Where did 7 come from? (goes about fixing numbers)




Yep, I am a Grey Elf ...Isn't CS a Drow?


----------



## Uriel (Feb 6, 2004)

AMG, quick question (and i am OK with either a yes or a No).

I House-rule that you can use Weapon Finesse with a Quarter staff.
The DM that I (very briefly) played this character with said that this was fine.

Your thoughts? If a No (again, it's perfectly fine), I'll ditch the Staff.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 6, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Yep, I am a Grey Elf ...Isn't CS a _perfectly normal surface dweller_?



 Shh... we don't talk about that...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 6, 2004)

Well, Uriel...I've never thought of that before, but you know what? I like it. Makes sense to me...so, no problem with Finessing a Staff with me.

And yes, CS is just perfectly normal. Nothing to see there!


----------



## Uriel (Feb 6, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Shh... we don't talk about that...




Oh, sorry...those _Special_ Mushrooms that I ate IC in  the _Game of Trust_ must still be messing with me.


----------



## yangnome (Feb 6, 2004)

Jarval and I have our concept down, you should see our characters sometime soon.

BTW, I houserule the staff as weapon finessable in my home game as well.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 6, 2004)

If I had players that asked if a quarterstaff was finessable, I'd have said yes.

So do we lack any real tanker?


----------



## yangnome (Feb 6, 2004)

nope, I don't think so.  I'm even debating whether i want to take the ranged path or the two weapon path.  Jaik took the ranged path.  It might just be good for us to spread out and fight the dragons from a distance...


----------



## WizWrm (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm working on a grey elf evoker right now...


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 6, 2004)

The "dragons?"

*Goes off and mumbles something about having been killed by the same one dragon six times over...*


----------



## Uriel (Feb 6, 2004)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> I'm working on a grey elf evoker right now...




We could be brothers,


----------



## WizWrm (Feb 7, 2004)

Sure. Did you have anything specific in mind?


----------



## Uriel (Feb 8, 2004)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> Sure. Did you have anything specific in mind?




Village/Town/City destroyed by Dragon <Insert Color here>, vengeance, driving goal to redeem ourselves, both away at Arcane Academy, so as to justify why we survived etc...
Some Draconic butt-Kicking down the road, hopefully...

Elf:'My name is Gwystyl Aramandere, you killed my father, prepare to die...'
Dragon:...
Elf:'OK, so you killed my Mother, and Sisters, and my entire Village and half of the countryside...and that Army of Dwarves...um, and the Paladin Lord, and those three Wizards and that beholder, man I thought he had you...and a Coven of Vampires and there was that duel with the Gold Dragon.Oh, and that Halfling with the invisibility Ring met a really nasty end, but...
...I am just here for the family thing, really.'
Dragon:BBBBZZZTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Insert Electrified Elf here>


----------



## WizWrm (Feb 8, 2004)

All right then, it shall be so!

Guess we're just waiting for Jarval and yangnome to post their characters, then?


----------



## Greegan (Feb 8, 2004)

Any thoughts yet on expanding it to 7 or 8 players?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 8, 2004)

Just waiting on Jarval and yangnome for characters...for the moment, I'd like to keep this one at 6 PCs, though.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 8, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Just waiting on Jarval and yangnome for characters...for the moment, I'd like to keep this one at 6 PCs, though.



Sorry about the delay.  Me and yangnome are just working out a few details, but we should have something posted soon.


----------



## yangnome (Feb 9, 2004)

OK, my character is done and I'll be posting him in a minute.  I'll need to edit it a bit once I get the name of Jarval's character, but that should be it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 9, 2004)

Alrighty. Last thing I'd like you guys to do is figure out a kind of 'group background'. Because of your level, you've probably been together doing the Dragon-hunting thing a while now.


----------



## yangnome (Feb 9, 2004)

OK, Jarval and I have obviously been together since the beginning.  where along the road did we meet everyone else?  It seems most characters have some history of trouble with dragons. I imagine we've hunted dragons togetehr before.  Any ideas?


----------



## Jaik (Feb 9, 2004)

My background (which I still need to add to the RG) actually has me startingmy dragon-hunting against elves and their felldrakes in a nearby forest.  For them it was a simple border skirmish, but for my village, it was a war that lasted 10 years.  Maybe a mixed group made a breakthrough that led to an aggreeable peace?  I could have fought against, then beside Jarval and yangnome...


----------



## yangnome (Feb 9, 2004)

Oh, and I took some liberties with my background.  I assumed that your world has ten moons and that there are approximately 12-13 new moons in a year.  If I need to alter that, let me know


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 9, 2004)

yangnome said:
			
		

> Oh, and I took some liberties with my background.  I assumed that your world has ten moons and that there are approximately 12-13 new moons in a year.  If I need to alter that, let me know



 Interesting idea...but lets keep it kind of generic. Is one moon really that bad?


----------



## yangnome (Feb 10, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Interesting idea...but lets keep it kind of generic. Is one moon really that bad?



OOps, I meant one moon with 12-13 new moons a year...basically similar to earth.

I just changed my character's name and added Jarval's character name to my background.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 10, 2004)

yangnome said:
			
		

> OOps, I meant one moon with 12-13 new moons a year...basically similar to earth.
> 
> I just changed my character's name and added Jarval's character name to my background.



 Eek. I need to read better. Yeah that's fine. 

I thought you meant twelve DIFFERENT moons. Though that would be interesting.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 10, 2004)

Can my character be the "newb" to the group, the replacement for a member of the group (a sword and board fighter) that was killed in the last skirmish? You recruited me on a whim because I seemed confident and was willing to work for little (nothing actually), but of course theres good reason to mistrust an unknown element who is nothing more than a shoddy replacement for a close friend...

That would also allow us to develop "who was fighter killed by, and who was fighter?"

Just an idea...


----------



## WizWrm (Feb 10, 2004)

That could work. You're masquerading as a regular elf of some sort?

Since Uriel and I decided to make our characters brothers (end of last page), we ought to look at how the two mini-groups have met up.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm masquerading as a masked man... to allow others to think me a human or an elf would be insulting, so I'd rather be ambiguous. "The mystery man"


----------



## Uriel (Feb 10, 2004)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> That could work. You're masquerading as a regular elf of some sort?
> 
> Since Uriel and I decided to make our characters brothers (end of last page), we ought to look at how the two mini-groups have met up.




What he said.

Off to hunt Goth-Girls for the evening...


----------



## yangnome (Feb 10, 2004)

Two sets of brothers out for revenge on different dragons...hmm.  

as for the dark elf being new to the group, thats fine.  Figure the last fighter we had was killed in the fight against the black dragon.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 10, 2004)

Theres only so many ways that I can say that I'm not a Dark Elf and I'm not NOT a Dark Elf. Eh, I guess I can't say much else until we get in game.

This game should be quite nice once we get going. Looks like an interesting set up.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 11, 2004)

Just a little bump...we're very close to starting this game up.


----------



## yangnome (Feb 11, 2004)

Cool, anxiously awaiting starting the game.  I left details in my background pruposefully vague so you could adapt them and use them at your whim...especially the green dragon.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 13, 2004)

Background added to my character.  I'm ready to go


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 13, 2004)

Looks good everyone.

Just a heads up, I will be posting the IC thread for this tommorrow. You have that long to pray.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 13, 2004)

Just a heads up that I'll be at a game con from Sat morning until monday evening.


----------



## yangnome (Feb 13, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Just a heads up that I'll be at a game con from Sat morning until monday evening.





DunDraCon?  I wanted to go as well, but can't really afford it.  That and Saturday is my anniversary, which wouldn't make my wife happy.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 13, 2004)

yangnome said:
			
		

> DunDraCon?  I wanted to go as well, but can't really afford it.  That and Saturday is my anniversary, which wouldn't make my wife happy.





Yep.
My friend Judd (one of our RL gamers) lives in Dublin, about 5 mins away on the freeway, so we will just stay there.

You should pop by Sunday.
I'll be the guy with the long blue hair (green streaks)and the \m/ death metal hoodies...I will also have about 5 trillion miniatures with me.

As far as paying, last year was the first time that I payed for Dundracon in years, so crappy is it usually.It's pretty easy to just show up and play in the open gaming area. I don't go into the dealer's room, seeing as I sell games myself, and I can get all the same crap.
Where are you, anyways, yangnome?


----------



## yangnome (Feb 13, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Yep.
> My friend Judd (one of our RL gamers) lives in Dublin, about 5 mins away on the freeway, so we will just stay there.
> 
> You should pop by Sunday.
> ...




I'm in Monterey.  I know where Dublin is, I stayed up there for awhile in November.  I was actually supposed to still be there, but illness cost me my job, and I was there for job training....oh well.  I don't knowif I'll be able to make it or not, I'll have to look into it.  I might try to head up there on Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 13, 2004)

yangnome said:
			
		

> I'm in Monterey.  I know where Dublin is, I stayed up there for awhile in November.  I was actually supposed to still be there, but illness cost me my job, and I was there for job training....oh well.  I don't knowif I'll be able to make it or not, I'll have to look into it.  I might try to head up there on Sunday or Monday.




The con is in San Ramon, Dublin is close, though. SR is North of San Jose, maybe 20 miles or so.


----------



## yangnome (Feb 13, 2004)

Yeah, I've driven through there.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 14, 2004)

And we're off...here's the IC thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1371296#post1371296


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 19, 2004)

A note for everyone:

Moving in a day or too. Because of the sudden approach of this move, I'm going to be of touch for a short time.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 24, 2004)

Move is done, and I've got a semi-stable net connection, so this game will get moving again. First though, everyone please post here as a check in.


----------



## yangnome (Feb 24, 2004)

still here.


----------



## Jaik (Feb 24, 2004)

Whoops, saw the moving part, missed the check-in part.


----------

